# Aggressive 12 week old German Shepard female



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey i have a little female puppy who is 12 weeks old and very aggressive.She is kept outside in a little house that we build her however when i let her out(very frequently) and tell her not to bite on like the flowers she start barking and attacks me by biting and when i say firmly no and walk away it doesn't make a big difference and she just goes back to the flower .I tried the technique with leaveing the room however its hard in a backyard and i don't want to lock her in her house so that she wouldn't think every time she does something bad she is going to the house she lives in.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

First off, your dog doesn't stay inside? Ever?

Second, your puppies behavior is NORMAL. If your having an issue that you don't like, try redirecting her biting to something she is ALLOWED to bite. She is a landshark. Teach her what she CAN bite instead of what she CAN'T. 

You might want to consider some more "human interaction". I can't imgaine she would get a lot if she lives in a dog house you built for her that you can "lock" her in. If you played with her more, she is less likely to act out. Even though acting out is part of being a puppy.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Puppies like to chew on everything.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

I take her in the house(our) when its really hot outside but most of the time she is in her house.We cant take her inside the house due to the expensive damage that can be done however she spent some time in the basement.Daily i could say that she gets 5-6 hours of human interaction.Me and my family we try to spend as much time as we can and provide a lot of love for her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Isolating a puppy is not a good idea, no matter what the breed.
What is the reason you have a pup, if she is just banished to the yard and her 'little house' ? 
German Shepherds need nurturing, human bonding and interaction because they are so intelligent. Please do right by your pup and give her what she clearly deserves.

edit, you posted the same time as I did. 
I'm glad you're giving her some one on one time.
Crates are wonderful when you can't supervise. 12 week old pups are not aggressive. They are very mouthy, and redirection to a chew toy helps get the oral need to bite out. Tug also is fun for a pup and wears them out mentally and physically.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

You're not going to get a lot of nice responses. Frankly I am wondering why you even have a dog.

GSDs crave interaction with their pack. Already by not having her in the house and interacting with you she is missing out. GSDs need a TON of socialization and if she is stuck in the backyard all day she isn't getting that. GSDs need a TON of training, again she isn't getting that. 

Your puppy is still a baby. So right now I ask you to think really hard and decide if you want this dog. If you can provide for this dog. It is easier to find a home for a puppy than an adolescent/adult dog lacking training and socialization.

She is not attacking you, she is trying to play. You haven't taught her proper ways to play.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like she just wants to play, and when you let her out she goes nuts...because she's a puppy, they have tons of energy...and the flowers are an easy target.
Make sure she is getting exercise (walk her first, and then try the yard). Learn more about dogs and training- teach her stuff, that wears them out also. Do stuff with her, she sounds lonely and just full of energy. My dog goes almost EVERYWHERE with me. He is sleeping at my feet (3.5 months) cause he's pooped. 
A tired puppy is a good puppy....when you first turn them loose, they are NOT tired 
It sounds like you have alot to learn...this is a great place for that...keep readin'


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

I am fine with the responses that i am getting if someone thinks that spend 5-6 hours of human interaction time with my puppy is not good then i have nothing to add.Keeping the dog inside the house is not an option due to the damage that can be done and the expensive costs.Therefore we build her a little house that has ac and heated floors for the winter.I believe that i am carrying for her very much and want the best for her.I try to spend as much time as possible and provide as much love.The only concern i had was her behavior which by some of the responses said here its NORMAL.I understand that there is much to learn therefore i am writing here and reading many online articles.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

dkdeadly said:


> Hey i have a little female puppy who is 12 weeks old and very aggressive.She is kept outside in a little house that we build her however when i let her out(very frequently) and tell her not to bite on like the flowers she start barking and attacks me by biting and when i say firmly no and walk away it doesn't make a big difference and she just goes back to the flower .I tried the technique with leaveing the room however its hard in a backyard and i don't want to lock her in her house so that she wouldn't think every time she does something bad she is going to the house she lives in.


Your puppy is normal but you are not. What did you get a GSD that you are keeping outside for, decoration? If you are so ignorant about raising dogs as pets and GSDs in particular you should find a home that will take her in and treat her properly. As stated above, GSDs are complex, intelligent dogs that need a lot of training and interaction with their family. Otherwise, you are likely to end up with an unsocialized back-yard dog that doesn't know how to behave and you will wonder why. What damage do you expect from her that is more expensive that a special house that is heated and a/c-ed? Most of us have had GSDs in our homes since they were small puppies and the only 'damage' is the dog hair if you don't vacuum regularly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We all have expensive items in our homes. Dogs do not destroy them! I have three GSD's and they are not destructive...not sure where you get that information. 
You supervise, redirect, and interact with the pup, put in a crate when you can't supervise it works-has worked for thousands of us. Pups are work, and training is work. If you aren't into training/working with your pup, please re-consider why you have her?


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

It begins....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

To prevent damage in the house there is crate training and supervising your puppy. Teaching the puppy how to behave in the house. We all do this.

It is dangerous for your pup to be outside not to mention the bad behavior that comes with it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> We all have expensive items in our homes. Dogs do not destroy them! I have three GSD's and they are not destructive...not sure where you get that information.
> You supervise, redirect, and interact with the pup, put in a crate when you can't supervise it works-has worked for thousands of us. Pups are work, and training is work. If you aren't into training/working with your pup, please re-consider why you have her?



Yep, same here. Three GSD's. Two of which I raised myself from puppyhood. We have very expensive furniture that cost us several thousands of euros. The only thing we had to buy is a new couch and NOT because of the dogs. 

You have to puppy proof your home, that is all you have to do and google is your best friend in finding out how you do it and get it done.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Your puppy is normal but you are not. What did you get a GSD that you are keeping outside for, decoration? If you are so ignorant about raising dogs as pets and GSDs in particular you should find a home that will take her in and treat her properly. As stated above, GSDs are complex, intelligent dogs that need a lot of training and interaction with their family. Otherwise, you are likely to end up with an unsocialized back-yard dog that doesn't know how to behave and you will wonder why.


A dog is an animal and animals are meant to be in the wild.By your comment saying that i am not normal proves to me that you have no idea of what normal is.Keeping the dog inside the house that we live when we are not present doesn't make our house different from hers.Therefore when we get back home we always go to her and spend as much time as we can with her.I don't understand how keeping her in our house expect of hers when we are not present make any difference.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

BGSD said:


> It begins....



hahaha


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

No offense but why did you buy her with out doing the research first? Puppy's are like babies they get into every thing. You need to work with her. Play with her. Redirect her biting. Talk with a trainer that maybe get you jump started on things. She is bored to death in her little house. It like putting 5 year old in a small room..... He would demolish the room. You have to teach what is right and wrong. Just wondering not trying to be rude. But really want to know your thoughts. Your little 12 week girl is normal!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

dkdeadly said:


> A dog is an animal and animals are meant to be in the wild.By your comment saying that i am not normal proves to me that you have no idea of what normal is.Keeping the dog inside the house that we live when we are not present doesn't make our house different from hers.Therefore when we get back home we always go to her and spend as much time as we can with her.I don't understand how keeping her in our house expect of hers when we are not present make any difference.


I hope for your pups sake that it is a secured yard where nobody can get it to steal your puppy. 

Especially GSD puppies...


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> No offense but why did you buy her with doing the research first? Puppy's are like babies they get into every thing. You need to work with her. Play with her. Redirect her biting. Talk with a trainer that maybe get jump started on things. She is bored to death in her little house. It like putting 5 year old in a small room..... He would demolish the room. You have to teach we is right and wrong. Just wondering not trying to be rude.


I completely agree with you and that is exactly what i am trying to do.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

A GSD needs to be with it's family. In my opinion 5-6 hours a day is NOT enough. You can use a crate, I personaly have a wire pen in my living room (so the pup can be with us, and not do damage), he sleeps in his crate by my bed at night, and I keep a leash on him so I can keep control of him. You CAN have her inside and not have anything damaged...and you will likely fall madly in love with her. I've had my pup 6 weeks now, no damage to my home. (if there was, my husband would kill me, LOL!) Yeah, I put him outside in the mornings while I'm getting ready for work, about 20 minutes with his breakfast, so he can eat and do his business while I'm getting ready. Once she is trained in a year or 2, you will not need to worry about her tearing stuff up when your not looking. a pup is a big commitment.
You might want to give this a try...or it does not sound like a dog may be for you.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> I hope for your pups sake that it is a secured yard where nobody can get it to steal your puppy.
> 
> Especially GSD puppies...


The house that the dog lives in has locks,windows,ac,heated floors and a camera.My whole yard is protected therefore i believe she is very safe.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

dkdeadly said:


> A dog is an animal and animals are meant to be in the wild.By your comment saying that i am not normal proves to me that you have no idea of what normal is.Keeping the dog inside the house that we live when we are not present doesn't make our house different from hers.Therefore when we get back home we always go to her and spend as much time as we can with her.I don't understand how keeping her in our house expect of hers when we are not present make any difference.


Wild animals are meant to be in the wild. Domesticated animals are meant to be part of the family. That is what domesticated means. It comes from the word domicile (house/home). In your original post you indicated that the dog would never be in the house due to your concern that it would destroy expensive property. I stand by what I said: If you don't want the dog in the house then give it to someone who does.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So why can't you keep her inside? Is she loose in the yard or do you tether her? I may be mistaken, but you aren't in the US are you? Seems animals are treated differently in different countries....but they aren't wild by any stretch. 

Dogs have been domesticated as long as humans have been!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Wild animals are meant to be in the wild. Domesticated animals are meant to be part of the family. That is what domesticated means. It comes from the word domicile (house/home). In your original post you indicated that the dog would never be in the house due to your concern that it would destroy expensive property. I stand by what I said: If you don't want the dog in the house then give it to someone who does.


You know, the German Shepherd Dog is not made out of cotton. While I agree that a puppy should be part of the family, a German Shepherd Dog will not automatically die if he's kept outside. 

Afterall they can be both, in and outdoor dogs as long as they get adequate one on one time, they will be fine. It's actually not that bad that they have their own space where they have some quiet time for themselves.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Wild animals are meant to be in the wild. Domesticated animals are meant to be part of the family. That is what domesticated means. It comes from the word domicile (house/home). In your original post you indicated that the dog would never be in the house due to your concern that it would destroy expensive property. I stand by what I said: If you don't want the dog in the house then give it to someone who does.


An animal is an animal.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

dkdeadly said:


> An animal is an animal.


There is a fine line between wild and domesticated and a puppy that young shouldn't be kept outdoors at all times, especially when you are gone it should be in the house. I would not want my pup to be stolen out of the yard or being killed by a dog that jumped the fence and things like that happen more often than they don't.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

You have weather where you live right? Are you telling me that in rain and snow or worse you will be able to spend 5hrs a day with her?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And your 'animal' is a baby!!!


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> So why can't you keep her inside? Is she loose in the yard or do you tether her? I may be mistaken, but you aren't in the US are you? Seems animals are treated differently in different countries....but they aren't wild by any stretch.
> 
> Dogs have been domesticated as long as humans have been!


I live in the US however i have a European view of how to treat dog and a dog its an animal and therefore i feel its better for her if she is outside dog rather then inside house puddle laying on the couch all day.I spend most of my times outside with her anyway therefore i don't see the big deal in the whole inside house situation.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> You know, the German Shepherd Dog is not made out of cotton. While I agree that a puppy should be part of the family, a German Shepherd Dog will not automatically die if he's kept outside.
> 
> Afterall they can be both, in and outdoor dogs as long as they get adequate one on one time, they will be fine. It's actually not that bad that they have their own space where they have some quiet time for themselves.


er, um, I never suggested a GSD is made of cotton. I was born at night, but not last night. I live in New England and I am fully aware of what dogs can handle with regards to weather variations.
Time for themselves is one thing but buying a dog to live its life outside the 'domicile' is (to me) counter intuitive with regard to pet ownership.
But that's just MHO.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

dkdeadly said:


> I live in the US however i have a European view of how to treat dog and a dog its an animal and therefore i feel its better for her if she is outside dog rather then inside house puddle laying on the couch all day.I spend most of my times outside with her anyway therefore i don't see the big deal in the whole inside house situation.


A European view? What kind of European view? 

I am German and my European view differs strongly from yours. 

If you had a litter with the moma dog, I wouldn't see an issue keeping them outdoors in a secured big enough kennel, with lots and lots of socialization time. 

But a single puppy that young should not be out there, all by himself unsecured let alone tethered!


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> You have weather where you live right? Are you telling me that in rain and snow or worse you will be able to spend 5hrs a day with her?


Her house is 60(w) feet by 40(l) by 30(h) feet therefore i can actually walk in there and sit down or w/e.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

dkdeadly said:


> An animal is an animal.



Oh my!!! Here we go!

Are your floors made of gold in your home?

Please speak with a trainer. People on this form believe that our GSD are members of the family NOT yard statues that move. We are very passionate about the breed and our GSD. We are trying express our opinions and help you! Please listen with a open mind and understand we are trying help guide you into the right direction.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

BGSD said:


> It begins....


Agree^^

Also, I'm going to asume: 8 hours of work, 8 hours of sleep. Most people agree that the puppy should be crated during the night and whenever the person is not at home. By the sounds of it, the outdoor house she has for her puppy seems pretty nice, I wish I had one for my pup. I would put him in there before I put him in a crate for an extended period of time. That still leaves another 8 hours of potential to play with the puppy. She said she spends 6 hours of time with the puppy. Those 2 hours could be a rest period for the puppy. 

Not every dog has to be an inside dog, maybe preferred to be an inside dog, but it isn't abuse if the dog stays outside in a sweet "house". 

How about people answer her question instead of bashing her!

And someone already said it, redirect the attention of the puppy. Always have a toy on hand, something she can bite/chem. What I did when Rocky was a small pup and was biting me, I'd just say "No!" and wait for a couple of seconds (like 10) and give him the toy to play with and then praise him for playing with that instead of my fingers.

But be patient. Your dog will grow out of it, your case is pretty much the same as everyone else's.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> er, um, I never suggested a GSD is made of cotton. I was born at night, but not last night. I live in New England and I am fully aware of what dogs can handle with regards to weather variations.
> Time for themselves is one thing but buying a dog to live its life outside the 'domicile' is (to me) counter intuitive with regard to pet ownership.
> But that's just MHO.


Okay, thanks for clarification, looks like we have the same opinion on the topic anyhow


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some animals live inside and they're well trained
and highly socialized. when you're kept outside when do
you learn? when is training? when is socializing?
when do you train your dog? if the dog is away from
you it can't learn. if you want an outside animal get a
cow, horse or pig, etc. 

i think you have the wrong mind set to be a dog owner.



dkdeadly said:


> An animal is an animal.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

dkdeadly said:


> I live in the US however i have a European view of how to treat dog and a dog its an animal and therefore i feel its better for her if she is outside dog rather then inside house puddle laying on the couch all day.I spend most of my times outside with her anyway therefore i don't see the big deal in the whole inside house situation.


Apparently your possessions are more important than your pets. 
My dog spends most of her life inside and has never been on the furniture.
uh oh, maybe I'm a bad pet owner.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What is the reason you got a pup? Are you going to do sportwork, conformation showing, or competitive obedience? Or is this just a guard dog, to 'protect' your property?


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

KAE said:


> Agree^^
> 
> Also, I'm going to asume: 8 hours of work, 8 hours of sleep. Most people agree that the puppy should be crated during the night and whenever the person is not at home. By the sounds of it, the outdoor house she has for her puppy seems pretty nice, I wish I had one for my pup. I would put him in there before I put him in a crate for an extended period of time. That still leaves another 8 hours of potential to play with the puppy. She said she spends 6 hours of time with the puppy. Those 2 hours could be a rest period for the puppy.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your response and feel that if she is staying in her house which is completely safe and if we spend a lot of time with her there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My last post on the topic: 
Don't want to make it argumentum ad hominem but with a name like* dkdeadly* I suspect anything posted by that person.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

dkdeadly said:


> I live in the US however i have a European view of how to treat dog and a dog its an animal and therefore i feel its better for her if she is outside dog rather then inside house puddle laying on the couch all day.I spend most of my times outside with her anyway therefore i don't see the big deal in the whole inside house situation.


Sounds like there is some misunderstanding going on...
So she has her own home, instead of a crate? Cool  
I think everything went crazy here because you are asking if its normal for her to go nuts when 1st let out. Yes it is! She's happy and full of energy. Train her. Your house, her house, crate...doesnt matter, shes gonna flip out when she sees you and gets out. Wear her down a bit, teach her some stuff, keep studying how to raise her...and spend that time with her, she needs that. Maybe im crazy...take that back. I am. Good luck.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

dkdeadly said:


> Her house is 60(w) feet by 40(l) by 30(h) feet therefore i can actually walk in there and sit down or w/e.


That doesn't sound bad at all. Thanks for the clarification and if you really spend that much time with your pup than there shouldn't be any issues. Just make sure that your pup gets socialization outside your home as well, with other dogs and people. Especially with GSD's it's important that they learn as much as possible in their early age.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Apparently your possessions are more important than your pets.
> My dog spends most of her life inside and has never been on the furniture.
> uh oh, maybe I'm a bad pet owner.


A person cannot help someone(like a dog) if he is unable to.My house bring me money therefore without that money i cannot buy her food or pay for her bills.Therefore my house is my priority and without it the dog wouldn't have what is has.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> Sounds like there is some misunderstanding going on...
> So she has her own home, instead of a crate? Cool
> I think everything went crazy here because you are asking if its normal for her to go nuts when 1st let out. Yes it is! She's happy and full of energy. Train her. Your house, her house, crate...doesnt matter, shes gonna flip out when she sees you and gets out. Wear her down a bit, teach her some stuff, keep studying how to raise her...and spend that time with her, she needs that. Maybe im crazy...take that back. I am. Good luck.


She goes crazy all the time not only when she is first let out that is why i am writing here.Even if she is tired if a pet her she will bite.That is my problem.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

dkdeadly said:


> Her house is 60(w) feet by 40(l) by 30(h) feet therefore i can actually walk in there and sit down or w/e.


P.S. Her house is bigger than mine and I have a 9 room full shed cape.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> My last post on the topic:
> Don't want to make it argumentum ad hominem but with a name like* dkdeadly* I suspect anything posted by that person.


You shouldn't judge no one without knowing anything about them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

60 FEET by 40 FEET by 30 FEET? Are you sure?

First, a properly supervised puppy will not destroy things. If they do, then it's your own fault.

Second, your puppy sounds normal. What concerns me is that it doesn't sound she is bonding with you? Have you tried redirecting her with a toy and playing tug? That will help build a bond and redirect her from biting you.

Personally, I feel German Shepherds should be with their 'pack', which is you. I don't know how Europeans feel about dogs and don't really care. I know it is much more rewarding for both the dog and the person for the dog to be inside. I would never leave a puppy outside. They can get in to to many things or something could hurt them. Plus, I feel that when you take a puppy from its litter and instead of giving it a new family, its left outside that it is a recipe for disaster. That's just my two cents and whatever is said isnt' going to change your mind so I won't say anything else about it.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

My last post on topic as well. It's nice she has her own house during the day while your at work. Just work with her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dkdeadly said:


> An animal is an animal.


Um, no, not really. Squirrels, raccoons and deer are animals. Dogs and cats are pets. I really don't understand why you got a dog if you're going to make her live outside, even as a young puppy. You're entitled to your opinion that all animals belong outside, but in that case why even have a pet? 

I have expensive things in my house too. In fact, I'll bet some of my things are more expensive than some of yours. But my dogs don't destroy them because I train my dogs from the time they're puppies what things are theirs and what things are not theirs. I wouldn't be able to do that if they lived outdoors. I supervise them closely when we're home and I confine them in a crate or in the chain link enclosure in our garage when we're not.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> 60 FEET by 40 FEET by 30 FEET? Are you sure?
> 
> First, a properly supervised puppy will not destroy things. If they do, then it's your own fault.
> 
> ...


I am sure about the size.However i don't get why nobody understands that we spends sometimes more time in her house then in ours therefore she is ACTUALLY LIVING WITH US.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

dkdeadly said:


> She goes crazy all the time not only when she is first let out that is why i am writing here.Even if she is tired if a pet her she will bite.That is my problem.


Puppy is normal watch http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...7-so-you-think-you-want-high-drive-puppy.html

Read http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

If I understand correctly your pup gets 5-6hrs of human interaction a day. So for 18-19 hrs it is alone and bored. Are you going to do this everyday? After a long day of work? When you don't feel well?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

dkdeadly said:


> I am sure about the size.However i don't get why nobody understands that we spends sometimes more time in her house then in ours therefore she is ACTUALLY LIVING WITH US.


Well, since I can fit my house with 5 bedrooms, 2 baths and a garage in your dog house I don't wonder why you spend time with her there. And, in that case, she isn't actually living with you .... you are living with HER.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Puppy is normal watch http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...7-so-you-think-you-want-high-drive-puppy.html
> 
> Read http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html
> 
> If I understand correctly your pup gets 5-6hrs of human interaction a day. So for 18-19 hrs it is alone and bored. Are you going to do this everyday? After a long day of work? When you don't feel well?


Well there needs to be time for her to sleep and me.Those 5-6 is not all at once however all through the day.A dog is a responsibility therefore yes she is going to be spending as much time as possible with our family.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Well, since I can fit my house with 5 bedrooms, 2 baths and a garage in your dog house I don't wonder why you spend time with her there. And, in that case, she isn't actually living with you .... you are living with HER.


That is what i am trying to explain because many think that its a small little shell however its a huge house.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

dkdeadly, can you post some pics, and what is your pups name? Show her off to us!
The title of your thread says aggressive, and really please understand that a baby puppy is never aggressive. So instead of everyone dwelling on the dwelling, help dk to understand how to help his/her pup....


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> dkdeadly, can you post some pics, and what is your pups name? Show her off to us!


Her name is Cama and due to some of the disturbing response i don't want to be a part of this forum and don't feel like sharing pictures with others who attack my response expect of helping me.My first questions were not to judge me however what steps to take to improve my puppy.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Is anyone else getting this? A sixty foot dog house??? I live in a 2800 square foot 5 bedroom house that is not that big! The dog is in a mansion. Is it furnished? Have a dog fridge and toilet in there maybe?

Does anyone else ever get the feeling that maybe in order to drive traffic here and get more threads and posts, the board owners might hire some of those out-of-country people who sit around starting inflammatory threads? I know they get hired by other companies to spam blogs and websites... just wonder, because half the time these kinds of threads are so unbelievable.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

dkdeadly said:


> She goes crazy all the time not only when she is first let out that is why i am writing here.Even if she is tired if a pet her she will bite.That is my problem.


Sounds like a high drive pup. Pups are mouthy, high drive pups are MORE mouthy. Research "so you want a high drive pup". Where did you get her? 
She needs LOTS of stimulation. And not just tired, WORN OUT by training and playing with you. My pup chews on me too. Yeah, even when he's tired at times...and he's not a real high drive pup.
I am not one of the experts here, I am 40 had 3 GSDs, and grew up buried in Papillons. I am really trying to be helpful, we have all had those moment when we say "OMG, how do I fix this?"
May I ask what purpose you got the dog for?


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

cassadee7 said:


> Is anyone else getting this? A sixty foot dog house??? I live in a 2800 square foot 5 bedroom house that is not that big! The dog is in a mansion. Is it furnished? Have a dog fridge and toilet in there maybe?
> 
> Does anyone else ever get the feeling that maybe in order to drive traffic here and get more threads and posts, the board owners might hire some of those out-of-country people who sit around starting inflammatory threads? I know they get hired by other companies to spam blogs and websites... just wonder, because half the time these kinds of threads are so unbelievable.


inflammatory threads?I asked for help and received abusive responses.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Some people are very well to do, and if the dog lives in a 600 sf abode, who are we to judge...it comes down to the quality of life for that dog. I know many who train, dogs are kenneled in very nice shelters, and come out to train or go in the dog trailer til they train. It is a way of life for the dog and the dog learns to live that way and enjoy every piece of bread thrown to them from their handler. It is for some of us a sad existence, but to the dog a wonderful life because they don't know any different.
Depends on what we want from our pets....I want companionship and bonding from mine, that comes from living with me in my home/ not a kennel or another shelter.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses i really appreciated some however this is my last post due to some individuals not understanding my view on dogs.I know many people who keep their dogs outside and its totally fine.I want you guys to know that i want the best for the dog just like you guys.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Some people are very well to do, and if the dog lives in a 600 sf abode, who are we to judge.


Yes, but the op is stating the dog has a 2400sf two story home (two stories making it a 4800sf dog house). I am not buying that for a second.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

cassadee7 said:


> Is anyone else getting this? A sixty foot dog house??? I live in a 2800 square foot 5 bedroom house that is not that big! The dog is in a mansion. Is it furnished? Have a dog fridge and toilet in there maybe?
> 
> Does anyone else ever get the feeling that maybe in order to drive traffic here and get more threads and posts, the board owners might hire some of those out-of-country people who sit around starting inflammatory threads? I know they get hired by other companies to spam blogs and websites... just wonder, because half the time these kinds of threads are so unbelievable.


Well, what if they have the money, why not. I can easily believe it. I know some people that have dogs and horses that are more expensive than your house and my house combined, their stables and dog kennels are so darn expensive that I wanted to weep...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea, your dog has a house that's bigger than mine. Wow. I throw the BS flag. That or your name is bill freaking gates, and if that were the case, you would be HIRING A TRAINER instead of coming here.....


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Yea, your dog has a house that's bigger than mine. Wow. I throw the BS flag. That or your name is bill freaking gates, and if that were the case, you would be HIRING A TRAINER instead of coming here.....


I feel a person should educate himself all his life therefore i want to learn and do everything that is possible myself.Hiriing a trainer would be very easy however learning on your own is much more challenging and that is what i like and admire in other people and it looks like you don't posses that.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

dkdeadly said:


> that is what i like and admire in other people and it looks like you don't posses that.


You know nothing of me, other than the fact that I care and LOVE my animals enough to keep them in the house with me, like DOMESTICATED animals should. Oh yea, you know of my doubt in the lies your telling as well....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

dk, what are your plans for your pup? GSD's are the type that really want to work or have a job to do.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We don't know if the OP is lying. What if the OP is telling the truth? 

I've seen people building their pet and animals ridiculously expensive shelters. 

Innocent until proven guilty!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I am just thinking, that if they have enough money to build the dog its very own house. Then, why are they worried about the puppy destroying stuff in the people house? Just buy more stuff to replace it? Seems odd.

Anyway, to the op...puppies get scared by themselves, the puppy would rather be with you guys then in an expensive dog house..if you can do that someway.


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> You know nothing of me, other than the fact that I care and LOVE my animals enough to keep them in the house with me, like DOMESTICATED animals should. Oh yea, you know of my doubt in the lies your telling as well....


I know as much about you as you let me know by your responses and if you feel that i am lying then that is OK i am not looking to show off but rather find a solution to my problem that's all.By coming to this forum the only thing that i wanted is help with the my problem not judgement on me personally.A simple problem solution answer that's all without all of the judgement if my house if fake or not is no necessary.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

dkdeadly said:


> I feel a person should educate himself all his life therefore i want to learn and do everything that is possible myself.Hiriing a trainer would be very easy however learning on your own is much more challenging and that is what i like and admire in other people and it looks like you don't posses that.


A trainer teaches you how to teach your dog. You can do it yourself but you risk having to teach and reteach things over and over again because of mistakes you make confusing your dog. Not to mention it's another good way to get out and socialize your dog.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

ponyfarm said:


> I am just thinking, that if they have enough money to build the dog its very own house. Then, why are they worried about the puppy destroying stuff in the people house? Just buy more stuff to replace it? Seems odd.


EXACTLY!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

ponyfarm said:


> I am just thinking, that if they have enough money to build the dog its very own house. Then, why are they worried about the puppy destroying stuff in the people house? Just buy more stuff to replace it? Seems odd.
> 
> Anyway, to the op...puppies get scared by themselves, the puppy would rather be with you guys then in an expensive dog house..if you can do that someway.


Replacing broken stuff is very simple however not stuff that is very rare and sometimes irreplaceable due to its uniqueness.

After all the post i i will consider moving the puppy with us however its very difficult.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Crates are great, and if your pup ever has to be vetted(emergency) then a crate/metal kennel won't be stressful. I hope you do stick around, this is a good community. We are just passionate about this breed and try to suggest what is best for pups/dogs no matter what. If you read other threads, you'll see it is a good place to learn, especially the health/training/puppy/rescue/sportwork/picture/nutrition/
chat/conformation/didIleaveanythingout? threads


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Her mouth hurts because she's teething and puppies bite, that's how they play. 

At this age when she tries to bite you, give her something else to chew on. (all sorts of toys, carrots, put some ice cubes in an old sock..whatever works) There's lots of good information in the puppy section - look for bite inhibition.

Have you started training or socializing her yet?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Look, I'm sorry for being unkind. I've had a VERY stressful day. And somethings people say baffle me and I don't react as well as I should. Shame on me.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Crates are great, and if your pup ever has to be vetted(emergency) then a crate/metal kennel won't be stressful. I hope you do stick around, this is a good community. We are just passionate about this breed and try to suggest what is best for pups/dogs no matter what. If you read other threads, you'll see it is a good place to learn, especially the health/training/puppy/rescue/sportwork/picture/nutrition/
> chat/conformation/didIleaveanythingout? threads


Also, baby gates! A couple of nice walk through baby gates help a ton


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

dkdeadly said:


> I feel a person should educate himself all his life therefore i want to learn and do everything that is possible myself.Hiriing a trainer would be very easy however learning on your own is much more challenging and that is what i like and admire in other people and it looks like you don't posses that.


Sometimes an education requires a teacher. I have not been mean or judgemental, I honestly have been nice, and tried to help (and thats rough for me, because I'm bitchy by nature, LOL!) I grew up surrounded by dogs, but hired a trainer when I wanted to train my dog for protection. I learned alot. Got a great protection dog outta the deal too.
Please, for what purpose did you aquire this dog? That info would help alot with advice to help you train her...


----------



## dkdeadly (Jun 1, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Look, I'm sorry for being unkind. I've had a VERY stressful day. And somethings people say baffle me and I don't react as well as I should. Shame on me.


Well at least it's goods you got the stress out and i don't mind it.Everybody's has different opinions therefore i respect yours however its hard to change a persons view for example like mine.I will definitely take all the responses very seriously and try to learn from them.I am off to see the "baby" that it was all being talked about.Thanks for everything.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

dkdeadly said:


> Replacing broken stuff is very simple however not stuff that is very rare and sometimes irreplaceable due to its uniqueness.
> 
> After all the post i i will consider moving the puppy with us however its very difficult.


Like Vases from the Yang Dynasty for example? Yeah, stuff like that is irreplaceable and a pup might actually knock something like that over when they have their zoomies. 

Your best bet is to create an area where you dog can't knock anything over that is irreplaceable. Move everything expenisve and rare out of there and make it a doggie area, blocking off the rest of the house. 

Many people keep their dogs in the kitchen for example, just because it's got tiles and nothing to destroy.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Like Vases from the Yang Dynasty for example? Yeah, stuff like that is irreplaceable and a pup might actually knock something like that over when they have their zoomies.
> 
> Your best bet is to create an area where you dog can't knock anything over that is irreplaceable. Move everything expensive and rare out of there and make it a doggie area, blocking off the rest of the house.
> 
> Many people keep their dogs in the kitchen for example, just because it's got tiles and nothing to destroy.



I agree, move the expensive stuff up, like you would if you had a toddler in the house, let her in for a few hours out of the day. Even if it's in a "safe room" where she can't mess anything up. Best bet, is to keep her with you, in your sights when she is in the house. But if she doesn't learn NOW what she can and CAN NOT do in the house, you will NEVER be able to bring her inside. Teach her now, whether she sleeps outdoors at night or not, so if you do bring her in to be part of the family, she is a positive, well behaved, member of your family. It will develop a bond and trust with her, that one day may pay off...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

dazedtrucker said:


> Please, for what purpose did you aquire this dog? That info would help alot with advice to help you train her...



agreed....if you are training for certain venues, corrections or over "obedience" can be detrimental to the drive building/confidence. That is why redirection and tug is a great thing. Though teething pups should not be tugging strongly. Look at the threads about flirtpoles, that wears out a pup, so does tracking for their meal. Toss the food out so the pup has to find it, it is mental stimulation and exercise. Many ways to tire out a pup, you just have to work at it.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Socialization outside of the home is that being provided? People coming in and out of your yard all the time? I won't repeat what everyone else said but we have a 12 wk old GSD puppy and we got him at 8 wks during this time he has destroyed NOTHING why because he is managed. We get him out to met people and socialize all the time (we stay away from dog places until 16 wks), he plays in our home with us but when he is tired or I can't watch him he goes in his crate, at 12 wks he goes in his crate on his own now. Does he bark and bite and get stinky YES but we redirect that behavior by 1. not causing it or 2. putting a toy in his mouth. Since we have had him he knows touch, sit, down, watch me and we work on those different things every day to concrete his command and it makes him tired. Playing, obedience, getting out and socializing your puppy will keep your puppy from getting into trouble. Good luck and you received a lot of good advice.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm really sorry folks, but I just skimmed through the pages on this thread.

It can't be real. Nobody would just isolate a 12 week pup like that. 

I call shenanigans!

*If it is real would the people affliliated with rescues in the OP's area step up and get ready for a disaster of a dog with no skills comin' their way.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

CarrieJ said:


> I'm really sorry folks, but I just skimmed through the pages on this thread.
> 
> It can't be real. Nobody would just isolate a 12 week pup like that.
> 
> ...


Of COURSE people leave puppies outside in kennels all of the time. It is very common in many areas. I know plenty of people who put a puppy in their backyard, or on their property, and never bring them in the house. Sometimes it is a happy, safe, existence.... sometimes not.

To the OP, take tug toys and balls to your puppy. When you let her out, have that toy at the ready and engage her in a game of fetch or tug, whatever she likes. Spend time with her, train her, and get her out and about for walks and socializing.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Your puppy is 12 weeks old and if you did your research you would know that this is normal puppy behavior and the fact that she is teething.

I have 2 GSDs, neither of them have ever ruined anything in our house and never had to replace anything, and they go on our couches and beds(oh the horror)(sarasm). They LOVE to be with us. Yes they go outside to potty and run around for a while, but eventually want to come in. They always want to be with us. Isolating the puppy like that is just wrong, IMO. She needs tons of socialization, love, attention, human interaction, and at this age it is very crucial! And sorry, but I do not believe for one second(without proof!) that your dog lives in as big as a house that you describe. IMO, if you worried so much about your dog "destroying" things then you wouldn't have gotten her that "house" as big as you described. Now I am not saying your lying, but its just hard to believe. I know of horses(especially racehorses, show jumping horses, dressage horses, and such) live in some pretty fancy schmancy stalls.

Sorry if we sound mean or harsh, but we love and care for this breed very deeply.

Why did you get your dog in the first place?(MANY have asked you many times and you seem to jump over that question.)


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

BTW, my dogs have destroyed lots of things in the house over the years, but they are sill house dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dkdeadly said:


> I feel a person should educate himself all his life therefore i want to learn and do everything that is possible myself.Hiriing a trainer would be very easy however learning on your own is much more challenging and that is what i like and admire in other people and it looks like you don't posses that.


By this very post you show how little you understand about working with a trainer. That's not meant to slam you, it's a simple statement of fact. Everyone starts somewhere and we were all beginners at some point too. Hiring a trainer does not mean that someone trains your dog for you. It means that someone teaches you how to train your dog yourself. Since you're asking some pretty basic training questions you obviously don't have a lot of knowledge or experience in dog behavior and training, so getting some help from an expert would greatly benefit you and your puppy - the one you say you want the best for. This would be a good start. Sure, you could muddle through it on your own, without any help, but that would not be the best thing for your puppy. 

A group class would be a good option too. Not only would you be learning how to train your puppy, she would have the benefit of socialization that a class would entail. A training class is typically one hour per week for 6/7/8 weeks long, and the majority of the training would be done by you, at home, between classes. But you would have the guidance of an experienced trainer to help you through the process. The more you know about training, the easier it will be for your puppy to learn because you will know how to communicate with her in a way she can understand. And THAT is what's best for your puppy.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I absolutely agree with Cassidies Mom. 

If you have the money, get a good, reputable, well known trainer that can help you to understand how to train your dog. 

It's not easy doing it all your own and it won't do your pup any good if you screw up over and over again and have to correct all the errors that could have been avoided.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ok I'll chime in,, Maybe if you post a picture of the 'house' the puppy is living in others will get a better understanding of that. 

Since he is european, we may have somewhat of a language barrier? As in maybe it's a KENNEL with a house and we're not understanding it?

With that, to the OP, you've got a normal puppy who is most likely 'bored' and biting is his way of releasing his excitement,,he's happy to see you, he's happy to be out and about and is exploring and yes getting into trouble. Puppy trouble.

While I have no problem with keeping an older/adult outside in the type of setting your describing, I think puppies of this age need ALOT and I mean ALOT of people interaction. 

I understand why you don't want her in the house unattended, I wouldn't either (unattended that is)..BUT I do think you should have her atleast "used" to going into the house. With that,,I'd buy a crate keep it in the house when she can't be watched 24/7 leave her in the crate. While you are home, if you don't want her to get into trouble while IN the house, tether her to you so she's always under a watchful eye.

I think, if you don't do these things 'now', as she grows things will be much harder. 
I definately suggest a puppy class and obedience training with a trainer. Doesn't have to be private lessons, go to a CLASS, it's great for socialization of the puppy and a learning experience for the owner. 

Again, while I understand you may not want your dog living in the house, there will come a time when the dog "should" be in the house, "should" be used to a crate, these things may come back and bite you in the butt at some later point..


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The issue isn't whether she stays outside or not, those that see that as a primary issue to what your puppy does, don't know much more than you about the issues you stated. Your problems lie primarily in your lack of knowledge about the breed and your committment to developing the dogs potential through imprinting, training, and socialization. This should take place with a puppy both in and outdoors, BUT it doesn't require a puppy to LIVE indoors to achieve this. By the nature of your questions you seem to not have prepared yourself for this breed. Get you puppy in a puppy obedience class(if you have 5-6 hours a day then certainly you have twice a week to take her/him to a training class.) Go to a German Shepherd breeder in your community and talk to them about the availability of classes, places for socializations, and events that will help you and your puppy learn.
Good Luck


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Also, I'd like to apologize for the responses of some of the people....there are a lot of dog experts on this forum that are so opinionated and inflexible that their expertness is a joke. 
There have been some informative responses though, that if you follow up on, you will see the fruits of owning this special breed....again Good Luck.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

cliffson1 said:


> The issue isn't whether she stays outside or not, those that see that as a primary issue to what your puppy does, don't know much more than you about the issues you stated. Your problems lie primarily in your lack of knowledge about the breed and your committment to developing the dogs potential through imprinting, training, and socialization. This should take place with a puppy both in and outdoors, BUT it doesn't require a puppy to LIVE indoors to achieve this. By the nature of your questions you seem to not have prepared yourself for this breed. Get you puppy in a puppy obedience class(if you have 5-6 hours a day then certainly you have twice a week to take her/him to a training class.) Go to a German Shepherd breeder in your community and talk to them about the availability of classes, places for socializations, and events that will help you and your puppy learn.
> Good Luck


Agree with this!


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'd just like to throw in my 2 cents here. I'm not reading through 10 pages, I've skimmed through and I would like to point out that even though you have a very nice "house" for the puppy outside and you spend time with it out there, it is not the same as having the pup in YOUR house. If you crated her in your house, she would see the dynamics of your family...even though she were in a crate...she would see you all interacting, she would have company. A dog that young needs to be_ with _people - not so much because of the weather outside, but because they need to feel like _part_ of the family. When you take her off your property to socialize her...bring her everywhere (on leash, of course)...parks, shopping centers, schools...get her used to as many different things as you possibly can. She is very young, now is when you will be molding her to be the dog she will later become. You need alot of patience. A young german shepherd is not like a hamster, you can't visit with it for a couple of hours a day...it needs to be involved with you and it's surroundings.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> The issue isn't whether she stays outside or not, those that see that as a primary issue to what your puppy does, don't know much more than you about the issues you stated. Your problems lie primarily in your lack of knowledge about the breed and your committment to developing the dogs potential through imprinting, training, and socialization. This should take place with a puppy both in and outdoors, BUT it doesn't require a puppy to LIVE indoors to achieve this. By the nature of your questions you seem to not have prepared yourself for this breed. Get you puppy in a puppy obedience class(if you have 5-6 hours a day then certainly you have twice a week to take her/him to a training class.) Go to a German Shepherd breeder in your community and talk to them about the availability of classes, places for socializations, and events that will help you and your puppy learn.
> Good Luck


^^^^ This! Cliff knows more about German Shepherds than the vast majority of people on here.

Sounds like your puppy is living in an insulated pole barn of some sort? I am assuming that you have a different culture than most of us here in the US. We have our opinions and I apologize if my post came off as rude to you. I wasn't trying to be. It was just my personal opinion based on my thoughts and nothing else.

In regards to finding a trainer vs. do it yourself, a good trainer is up to date on the latest dog behavior research, experienced with the breed (or various breeds) and is an invaluable tool in training your dog. Also, a good trainer is going to teach YOU how to teach your dog. They aren't going to train your dog for you. It's still all on you. 

Jax was the first dog I trained. My first trainer uses a prong collar and doesn't believe in rewarding the dog with treats of any kind. It took the drive right out of her. My second trainer is working with me to bring back her drive and tap into it to train with. It's a long road of counter conditioning. 

My point is, if you do it wrong it's takes twice as long to fix it. I think if you find a good trainer that you will have a very rewarding experience with your puppy. 

I contacted a local Schutzhund club to find a trainer that was familiar with the breed, or at least with drivey dogs. I don't train with her in SchH, just use the same trainer. Just a suggestion in case there aren't any GSD breeders in your area that can help you as Cliff suggested.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

One word-Goldfish.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> My point is, if you do it wrong it's takes twice as long to fix it. I think if you find a good trainer that you will have a very rewarding experience with your puppy.


:thumbup: Self study is fine if you want to learn to speak a foreign language or to play guitar. But it doesn't work so well in dog training because first YOU must learn_ how_ to train before you can teach your puppy anything. What you're trying to do would be more comparable to someone who does not speak French trying to teach someone else to speak French, or someone who does not know how to play guitar trying to teach someone else how to play guitar. It's just not going to work very well. 

The basics of dog training are not that complicated, but you need a basic understanding of the concepts or you'll be just stumbling around it the dark. And even with a basic understanding, which, sorry, you don't seem to have, there are variables, or as our trainer likes to say: "there are a lot of moving parts!" :rofl: 

And you have to realize that the way you've described your situation is confusing. First you say the puppy lives outdoors, then you say she has a "small house", which sounds like she has a doghouse in the yard. Then the "small house" is 40 x 60 feet, and 30 feet high (a 2 story house, or 30 foot high ceilings?), which works out to at least 2400 square feet, double that if it's 2 stories. That's hardly a small house, especially for a puppy! If I'm understanding correctly, you have a lot with two homes on it - you live in one, your puppy lives in another, and you visit her several times a day at her house. Is that right?

But in any case, at 5 or 6 hours a day you're spending up to 25% of the day with your puppy. Maybe you could describe what you're doing during that time. Playing with her? Trying to train her? How are you housebreaking her if she's in another house 75% of the time and you're not there to supervise and let her out when she needs to go? Can you understand why people are reacting the way they are to your posts? A lot of this just doesn't seem to make sense, and getting defensive rather than trying to clarify the situation isn't making it any easier for people to help you.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> The issue isn't whether she stays outside or not, those that see that as a primary issue to what your puppy does, don't know much more than you about the issues you stated. Your problems lie primarily in your lack of knowledge about the breed and your committment to developing the dogs potential through imprinting, training, and socialization. This should take place with a puppy both in and outdoors, BUT it doesn't require a puppy to LIVE indoors to achieve this. By the nature of your questions you seem to not have prepared yourself for this breed. Get you puppy in a puppy obedience class(if you have 5-6 hours a day then certainly you have twice a week to take her/him to a training class.) Go to a German Shepherd breeder in your community and talk to them about the availability of classes, places for socializations, and events that will help you and your puppy learn.
> Good Luck


I agree completely.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

dkdeadly said:


> I feel a person should educate himself all his life therefore i want to learn and do everything that is possible myself.Hiriing a trainer would be very easy however learning on your own is much more challenging and that is what i like and admire in other people and it looks like you don't posses that.


As a trainer; I call bs. Well, I called bs with the size description of your 'dog's house' but eh... whatever. 

I'm all for education, and I push it on my clients. Learning on your own is absolutely wonderful, but refusing help from a professional is just downright foolish. I have gone and still go to other trainers' classes because there's so much more you can learn from getting that involved. Even if I disagree with a lot of what they do, it's a learning experience different than what I get when I read books or watch videos. Plus, it's bonding time for my dog and me! 

If you enjoy spending so much time with your dog, as you've stated here, then take her to a class! Hire a private in home trainer! Do something more than just sit in her house with her all day watching the clouds pass by!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I just want to add to this thread that I have, on my property, a 30 foot by 40 foot 2 story outbuilding. It's literally the size of our house. It sits on a slab and has plumbing. Ours is used for my husband to store and work on his project cars. It's not THAT far-fetched that the OP has a similar outbuilding that he keeps his dog in.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I just don't understand why one would get a dog and not want it to live with them. Does the OP have kids? Do they have to live outside too? GSD's are SOCIAL animals by nature- this means they NEED interaction with their owner's and/or other dogs to be happy. While proper socialization can be achieved in 5-6 hour a day spurts of attention it doesn't sound like it is being maximized by the OP. Running out to play with puppy for 30 minutes here and there is great, but leaving a dog alone 15+ hours a day is going to do some damage. Dogs need to be raised around noise, commotion, people who are new coming and going, the sounds of microwaves, timers, washers, dryers, and other stimuli. They need to understand indoor boundaries and how to greet people, respect furniture, and learn what their's and whats your's- she's not learning this now and the older she gets the harder it is going to be to teach. You can't confine her to isolation and wonder why she's a wild animal the moment you see her- she's lonely, young, has uber energy, and is happy to see you....take it as a complement,lol

Baby proof your house...store breakables/valuables for now, install some baby gates to create boundaries and safe areas, buy a crate and use it when you can't watch her. Up the exercise she's getting, start taking her to the store with you, parks, pet stores, and every foreign setting allowed to socialize her young. Make a flirt pole, play tug, and stuff a toy in her mouth every time she mouths you- it's a faze now but it will become learned behaviors soon unless you invest in spending some more social time with herand welcome her into your home


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't be afraid to love your puppy.

A dog that bond with you will be the dog that want's to protect you.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

5 hours a day is not enough if she is not going to be aloud in the house because your worried about damage she will cause I would give her to someone who is going to spend the proper time with her she is just trying
To at your attention she is a puppy I have a 12 weeks old male and although he is a little landshark we find ways around it play with we give her a job to do for example tracking : hide treats for her and let her ins them
It will wear her out and keep her busy and out of trouble


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

curedba said:


> 5 hours a day is not enough if she is not going to be aloud in the house because your worried about damage she will cause I would give her to someone who is going to spend the proper time with her she is just trying
> To at your attention she is a puppy I have a 12 weeks old male and although he is a little landshark we find ways around it play with we give her a job to do for example tracking : hide treats for her and let her ins them
> It will wear her out and keep her busy and out of trouble


I think this dog is over 1.5 years now....


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Lol didn't read the date I sure hope everything turned out good 



RiverDan said:


> I think this dog is over 1.5 years now....


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

curedba said:


> Lol didn't read the date I sure hope everything turned out good


Me either. I read three pages before I noticed. I hope it went well.lol


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Mrs.K said:


> I hope for your pups sake that it is a secured yard where nobody can get it to steal your puppy.
> 
> Especially GSD puppies...


Eek, I do NOT like to sound nasty online, but perhaps this puppy should be stolen.

Kudos to the OP for finding this forum and asking for help. I did a ton of research before I got my pup, but I was still overwhelmed by the reality!

But please, find a puppy class ASAP, and start now finding out what YOU need to do to allow your puppy to be a happy, safe, and trusted member of your family. Anything else would be a tragedy for the dog, and they don't get way that without TONS of attention and effort.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

OK, well now I feel stupid! How did we all get riled up about a post that's so old?! Duh!:blush:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Old arse thread.

Seriously.. IF the dog has shelter, food, water, is SECURE and gets care.. Who cares if it sleeps inside or out? Jesus. Whether the puppy is confined inside while you work 9-5 and then you hang out til bed time, or gets to stretch it's legs all day outside and get 5+ hours of interaction.. I just don't get it. By the sounds of it, the dog got heat, ac, and a huge shelter, secure property and an owner who cares and you people probably scared off the forums. How will that help educate them on behavior and training? 

I know some of the members here have dogs in outdoor kennels.. I think it might be Selzer..? Not sure, and nobody thinks they are horrible bad owners who deserve to have their loved ones stolen. 

For the record, mine live indoors due to the location. I grew up with outdoor dogs. And actually the one I have now lived outdoors until she was about three, can't say I saw a change in her at all except she sleeps on carpet instead of grass during the day.


----------



## Ursula (Jan 19, 2013)

dkdeadly said:


> I live in the US however i have a European view of how to treat dog and a dog its an animal and therefore i feel its better for her if she is outside dog rather then inside house puddle laying on the couch all day.I spend most of my times outside with her anyway therefore i don't see the big deal in the whole inside house situation.


NO. That is not an European view.
I am German. 
Born and raised in Germany.
There are only a very few people that do ban their dogs into houses in their yards. And these people are frowned upon by society.

Working-GSD people in Germany have these outside houses for times when they are not around, like an "outside crate". 
All people that rely on their dogs as working partners, competition partners and breeding stock, will keep their dogs in the house.

Please don't point fingers at us Europeans when you try to defend your way of keeping your dog.


Thank you very much.
The German people.
Y


PS: Derpy derpy derp.. Just saw the date too! 
LOL


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Ursula said:


> NO. That is not an European view.
> I am German.
> Born and raised in Germany.
> There are only a very few people that do ban their dogs into houses in their yards. And these people are frowned upon by society.
> ...



Urm... I am born and raised German too. Coming out of the Working Dog Community I can tell you, we had our house dogs and kennel dogs. 
Kennels are more common than not and where I'm from, it wasn't and isn't frowned upon. Especially not in the workind dog community. Most likely they are both, in and outdoor dogs. 

Kennels with 5+ dogs cannot make it without kennels. You have to have a way to separate dogs, so they either have a property where they live with Kennels, Training field etc. Or they have a separate property close by. 

No need to get upset over something so trivial 

While the pet community in Germany becomes more and more crazy and yes, they will frown upon a kennel just like a lot of pet people do over here, the working dog community has a good head on it's shoulder and just because a dog is a kennel dog, doesn't mean they are not part of the family. Also, we do have restrictions for kennel dogs. The kennels have to have a certain size, they can only be kenneled for so long etc.

Also, Germany isn't all of Europe. 

Europe is much bigger than Germany even though we tend to forget about that. Italy and Spain for example are not treating their dogs the same way we do and that is Europe too. You know... all those deathrow dogs that are imported into Germany... 

And let's not speak of those die-hard working Malinois kennels in the Netherland, Belgium and France. That is an entire different ballgame than our watered down system and I'm pretty sure that those dogs are outdoor dogs as well.
Same goes for Rottweilers, Dobermanns, Dogo Argentino's... etc.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

BGSD said:


> It begins....


this


----------

